# Tractor snowblower vs. atv plow



## Hedgehog

I am trying to figure out what would be more affective at removing snow from my driveway. The driveway is two cars wide then flares into three cars wide in front of the garage. It also has a parking area on the side of the garage that is approx. 45 feet by 30 feet. I owned a Kawasaki 700 with plow but sold it to buy a plow for my truck. Well, the truck plow doesn't do as good as the atv. The atv got around everything and I rarely had to touch up after using the atv. With the truck plow, I have to screw around quite a bit touching up areas I can't do with the truck. So, should I look to gettin another atv with plow or should I get a snowblower for the front of my craftsman garden tractor? The tractor was purchased last year in pretty rough shape and I put a plow on it but it didn't do,as good as the atv pushed snow. I just don't know how much more life is in the tractor.it seems ok at the moment


----------



## mercer_me

I think another ATV with a plow would be the best way to go.


----------



## vtzdriver

IF your garden tractor was in better shape, the snowblower would be the answer.

Since it is not, the ATV and plow is the way to go.

Too bad you can't locate a good used sub-compact like a Kubota BX tractor- with snowblower and mower!! That would be perfect.


----------



## cet

The snow blower would do a great job but it will be slow. We had one on a John Deere and although it was perfect our ATV does it 10 times faster. Why don't you think about buying a 2 stage walk behind blower and plow most of the drive with your truck and then touch it up with a blower.


----------



## Hedgehog

That's what I do now. I just need to get it done quicker because I have a 40 minute commute to work in the morning. Also, during snow storms, I often have to stay at work. The plow doesn't work too good when the truck is 25 miles away. I figure with the atv or even a kubota for that matter, my wife could go outside and play.


----------



## White Gardens

I'd go with the ATV but the pitfall is going to be when you get a massive storm once every so often.

But it's still doable, just a lot of time in doing the plowing.



..........


----------



## JustJeff

Although it does take more time, I think the garden tractor with a blower on it is much more efficient. I've got both, garden tractor with 46" blower, and a 700cc atv with plow, and I use them both in different situations. But if I had to choose between the two I'd go with tractor and blower combination everytime.


----------



## IPLOWSNO

The tractor won't turn in deep heavy snow, you get soaked in seconds and the traction sucks

That's what happens when I do my son in laws driveway, I'd rather bring my wheeler over


----------



## JustJeff

IPLOWSNO;1599810 said:


> The tractor won't turn in deep heavy snow, you get soaked in seconds and the traction sucks
> 
> That's what happens when I do my son in laws driveway, I'd rather bring my wheeler over


You don't have to turn the tractor "In" deep, heavy snow, you just keep the tires in the path that has already been blown. But, to each his own I suppose. I just like the fact that I don't have to accomodate for future snow by pushing it further back onto my lawn. I just blow exactly what I need to blow and not have to worry about "next time".


----------



## IPLOWSNO

We have big driveways in the country with curves, I probably should of said that ,

We don't have these little 4 car drives,,, you could back up tractor trailers in ours lol


----------



## Antlerart06

I use to have a lawn tractor back in the 80s with a blower on it 18hp and it was under power I end up putting a blade on it was faster that way 
If you have time to waste The blower is way to go But if you dont have time to waste then ATV be way to go
For the wife if the belt or shear pin breaks can she fix the problem
Not much to a Snow Plow You might think about a blade for the Lawn tractor


----------

